# Withdrawl of Lodged Visa Application Onshore



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi Expats!

My TR 485 visa expired in Sep 2020 and I have since lodged a Student Visa application to extend my stay in Australia. Since then, I have been granted a Bridging Visa A with full working rights. However, I have not received an outcome on my 500 application as of today. I received a pre-invite to apply for 491 Regional Visa on 19 Mar and expecting to receive the final invite this week as I have received an e-mail saying that the assessment of my application is completed and the case officer has recommended my application to the state directorate

My question is at what point of time should I withdraw my Student Visa application and what are the implications on my work rights & Bridging Visa


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

Can someone please help with my query?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

RegionalLife said:


> Hi Expats!
> 
> My TR 485 visa expired in Sep 2020 and I have since lodged a Student Visa application to extend my stay in Australia. Since then, I have been granted a Bridging Visa A with full working rights. However, I have not received an outcome on my 500 application as of today. I received a pre-invite to apply for 491 Regional Visa on 19 Mar and expecting to receive the final invite this week as I have received an e-mail saying that the assessment of my application is completed and the case officer has recommended my application to the state directorate
> 
> My question is at what point of time should I withdraw my Student Visa application and what are the implications on my work rights & Bridging Visa


Only withdraw it right after you submit the final 491 regional visa application and get bridging visa C. If you withdraw it now, Your bridging visa A will be cancelled straightway.


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

JennyWang said:


> Only withdraw it right after you submit the final 491 regional visa application and get bridging visa C. If you withdraw it now, Your bridging visa A will be cancelled straightway.


Thanks Jenny. So, the Bridging Visa C will have the same work rights as my current Bridging Visa?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

RegionalLife said:


> Thanks Jenny. So, the Bridging Visa C will have the same work rights as my current Bridging Visa?


It does have working right but it does not allow you to travel internationally while in effect.


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

JennyWang said:


> It does have working right but it does not allow you to travel internationally while in effect.


What are the working rights allowed in Bridging Visa C? I believe they have to be requested, but even after the working rights are approved, will they be same as the earlier bridging visa or the ones for which visa you have applied for?
Example- if I have Bridging visa A for 482, and I apply for 190 and get a bridging visa C, and i proceed to withdraw the 482 application and BVC comes into effect..what work rights I will have for it provided I am able to get approval. Full work rights for 190 or same as 482 bridging?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NK2189 said:


> What are the working rights allowed in Bridging Visa C? I believe they have to be requested, but even after the working rights are approved, will they be same as the earlier bridging visa or the ones for which visa you have applied for?
> Example- if I have Bridging visa A for 482, and I apply for 190 and get a bridging visa C, and i proceed to withdraw the 482 application and BVC comes into effect..what work rights I will have for it provided I am able to get approval. Full work rights for 190 or same as 482 bridging?


The initial BVC issued may not always by default comes with work rights. You may have to send a one liner request to the Department. Once a request is made with the Department then full working rights would be issued.


----------



## UziShabbs (Jan 16, 2021)

JennyWang said:


> Only withdraw it right after you submit the final 491 regional visa application and get bridging visa C. If you withdraw it now, Your bridging visa A will be cancelled straightway.


I am on student visa expiring nov 22. I have been granted 491 nomination by WA. Now, I also want to withdraw my student visa after applying 491. As you mentioned that to apply bridg visa C. But brdigng Visa C does not have work right. What will be the circumstances then?


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

Can someone please clarify if Bridging Visa C has work rights. I have a full time job and I don't want to lose it when I withdraw my student visa application


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

RegionalLife said:


> Can someone please clarify if Bridging Visa C has work rights. I have a full time job and I don't want to lose it when I withdraw my student visa application


@RegionalLife and @UziShabbs :
Usually any BVC issued to skilled visa comes with full work rights but in few instances it may not by default comes with work rights. If you receive a BVC without working rights for a skilled visa applied (like 491 or 190) then you just let the Department know and they would issue you another one within a day with full work rights.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

UziShabbs said:


> I am on student visa expiring nov 22. I have been granted 491 nomination by WA. Now, I also want to withdraw my student visa after applying 491. As you mentioned that to apply bridg visa C. But brdigng Visa C does not have work right. What will be the circumstances then?


Your case is different. You want to cancel your student visa because you have been issued an invitation to apply for 491 by WA? *I repeat, don't you dare try it. *If you do, you will become unlawful.


----------



## UziShabbs (Jan 16, 2021)

mustafa01 said:


> @RegionalLife and @UziShabbs :
> Usually any BVC issued to skilled visa comes with full work rights but in few instances it may not by default comes with work rights. If you receive a BVC without working rights for a skilled visa applied (like 491 or 190) then you just let the Department know and they would issue you another one within a day with full work rights.


Ok. So while processing my 491 can they ask why I withdrew my student visa or refuse my 491 application regarding the issue.
Thanks


----------



## UziShabbs (Jan 16, 2021)

shabaranks said:


> Your case is different. You want to cancel your student visa because you have been issued an invitation to apply for 491 by WA? *I repeat, don't you dare try it. *If you do, you will become unlawful.


I wont do that. I will be applying for 491 visa as I have already got the nomination. After applying the visa for 491, can I withdraw the student visa.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

UziShabbs said:


> I wont do that. I will be applying for 491 visa as I have already got the nomination. After applying the visa for 491, can I withdraw the student visa.


RegionalLife's case is different because he applied for a student visa which is still being processed and not yet granted. Hence, he/she is able to withdraw their student visa after applying for 491 visa and get a bridging visa C. However, in your case, it is different because your student visa was granted and is still in effect. So the only option for you is to cancel your student visa. If you cancel your student visa while in effect after applying for 491, you will become unlawful and given 28 days to leave the country. 

There are other ways to go about it but i wouldn't recommend. Please don't ask me how as i am not an immigration agent. You can consult an immigration agent if you wish.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

UziShabbs said:


> I am on student visa expiring nov 22. I have been granted 491 nomination by WA. Now, I also want to withdraw my student visa after applying 491. As you mentioned that to apply bridg visa C. But brdigng Visa C does not have work right. What will be the circumstances then?


Look, you are on your student visa now so once you lodge your 491 application, you will be granted with bridging visa A. Why do you want to withdraw your student visa which is perfectly ok to let it expire and you will be automatically transit to BVA? if you withdraw your student visa, BVA will be cancelled and you have to leave Aus be an offshore applicant.

Also BVC does not apply in your case. If it is the working right you are concerning, please wait for grant of your 491 visa. You might not be happy that you can not have full work right even after lodging 491 but you technically are on student visa. The safe move is to wait for 491 grant so you can withdraw from your study and work full time. (You mentioned your student visa expires Nov 2022? so it makes 491 grant more likely to be before that)


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

UziShabbs said:


> Ok. So while processing my 491 can they ask why I withdrew my student visa or refuse my 491 application regarding the issue.
> Thanks


You need be clear in stating your current circumstances. Can you answer below questions;

1. What visa are you currently on (current granted visa)?
2. Have you applied for student visa already and been granted a Bridging Visa A or you are planning to apply a student visa?
3. Have you received a invitation to apply for 491 visa on your EOI in skillselect account?


----------



## UziShabbs (Jan 16, 2021)

shabaranks said:


> RegionalLife's case is different because he applied for a student visa which is still being processed and not yet granted. Hence, he/she is able to withdraw their student visa after applying for 491 visa and get a bridging visa C. However, in your case, it is different because your student visa was granted and is still in effect. So the only option for you is to cancel your student visa. If you cancel your student visa while in effect after applying for 491, you will become unlawful and given 28 days to leave the country.
> 
> There are other ways to go about it but i wouldn't recommend. Please don't ask me how as i am not an immigration agent. You can consult an immigration agent if you wish.


Talked to my agent, and he said not to withdraw my existing student visa. He said DHA approves 491 faster. Thanks all of you for your informations.


----------



## Jan111 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi friends,
If someone completed all the requirements of a degree but not conferral, is the university inform the homeaffirs department that he/she completed his/her degree requirements?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Jan111 said:


> Hi friends,
> If someone completed all the requirements of a degree but not conferral, is the university inform the homeaffirs department that he/she completed his/her degree requirements?


There is no such provisions for Universities to inform the Department of the conferral status. Universities only report breaches for individuals students on their COEs generated through PRISMS.


----------



## Jan111 (Mar 15, 2021)

mustafa01 said:


> There is no such provisions for Universities to inform the Department of the conferral status. Universities only report breaches for individuals students on their COEs generated through PRISMS.


Thanks.


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi Everyone. I had received an invitation from skillselect today and already lodged my visa application. I received a Bridging Visa C just now with no work conditions while my Bridging Visa A (Student visa application) is still active. Is it safe to withdraw my student visa application at this stage. I don't want to lose my full time working rights. Please help with your suggestions ASAP


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

RegionalLife said:


> Hi Everyone. I had received an invitation from skillselect today and already lodged my visa application. I received a Bridging Visa C just now with no work conditions while my Bridging Visa A (Student visa application) is still active. Is it safe to withdraw my student visa application at this stage. I don't want to lose my full time working rights. Please help with your suggestions ASAP


Can you provide a bit more clarity on it please? You have got BVC with full working rights if I'm not wrong?


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

NK2189 said:


> Can you provide a bit more clarity on it please? You have got BVC with full working rights if I'm not wrong?


Yes, that's right. I still have my full working rights as my previous visa was 485 TR


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

RegionalLife said:


> Yes, that's right. I still have my full working rights as my previous visa was 485 TR


Can someone confirm what happens in the case of 482 bridging visa A being active when 190 application is lodged? Will I get a bridging visa C with full working rights or the limited work rights as 482 visa? I plan to withdraw my 482 visa application once I am granted BVC...what work rights will I have then?


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

NK2189 said:


> Can someone confirm what happens in the case of 482 bridging visa A being active when 190 application is lodged? Will I get a bridging visa C with full working rights or the limited work rights as 482 visa?


You will know the conditions only after you Lodge the visa application. In my case, I received the Bridging Visa C in 6 hours time


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

RegionalLife said:


> Hi Everyone. I had received an invitation from skillselect today and already lodged my visa application. I received a Bridging Visa C just now with no work conditions while my Bridging Visa A (Student visa application) is still active. Is it safe to withdraw my student visa application at this stage. I don't want to lose my full time working rights. Please help with your suggestions ASAP


Can someone please help me with this query. I would like to withdraw my student visa application as soon as possible


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NK2189 said:


> Can someone confirm what happens in the case of 482 bridging visa A being active when 190 application is lodged? Will I get a bridging visa C with full working rights or the limited work rights as 482 visa? I plan to withdraw my 482 visa application once I am granted BVC...what work rights will I have then?


What rights do you have under the current BVA ?
Cheers


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

NB said:


> What rights do you have under the current BVA ?
> Cheers


No conditions under Bridging Visa A. The Bridging Visa C that I received today has no conditions either


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

I have uploaded Form 1446 to withdraw my student visa application in immiaccount. Is there anything else that needs to be done from my side and generally how long does it take them to finalise the withdrawal


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

RegionalLife said:


> I have uploaded Form 1446 to withdraw my student visa application in immiaccount. Is there anything else that needs to be done from my side and generally how long does it take them to finalise the withdrawal


If you have already uploaded the withdrawl form in your immiaccount, the CO will finalise the withdrawl in due course. You are lucky not to have received an outcome on your student visa application for more than 8 months. May I ask which sector you applied for as the current processing time for student visa is 4 months to 5 months


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

Aussie dreamz said:


> If you have already uploaded the withdrawl form in your immiaccount, the CO will finalise the withdrawl in due course. You are lucky not to have received an outcome on your student visa application for more than 8 months. May I ask which sector you applied for as the current processing time for student visa is 4 months to 5 months


I had completed my Masters and applied for a Diploma course after my TR. It has already been 2 days since I uploaded the withdrawal form and I haven't received any correspondence. I'm getting tensed as I don't want to lose my full time working rights. Will the CO check the latest withdrawal document that I have uploaded before making any decisions?


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

RegionalLife said:


> I had completed my Masters and applied for a Diploma course after my TR. It has already been 2 days since I uploaded the withdrawal form and I haven't received any correspondence. I'm getting tensed as I don't want to lose my full time working rights. Will the CO check the latest withdrawal document that I have uploaded before making any decisions?


Don't worry, the processing takes three weeks at least these days. And there's no way the department is going to miss your withdrawal form. Just relax


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

darktranquillity said:


> Don't worry, the processing takes three weeks at least these days. And there's no way the department is going to miss your withdrawal form. Just relax


Hi darktranquillity, thanks for your response. I have uploaded the withdrawal form under additional documents in my student visa application on immiaccount. The reason why I am worried is I can see the withdrawal option in my new Skilled 491 visa application under update details on immiaccount. But, I cannot see the same option in my Student visa application


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

RegionalLife said:


> Hi darktranquillity, thanks for your response. I have uploaded the withdrawal form under additional documents in my student visa application on immiaccount. The reason why I am worried is I can see the withdrawal option in my new Skilled 491 visa application under update details on immiaccount. But, I cannot see the same option in my Student visa application


Hi @NB or @mustafa01 . Can you please respond?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

RegionalLife said:


> Hi @NB or @mustafa01 . Can you please respond?


Since you uploaded form 1446  in your student visa application then there is nothing to worry. Whenever CO assess your student visa application they would find the withdrawal form and would action it. There is no way now you can get a student visa grant after submitting form 1446. Do not get tensed, you will NOT loose your full working rights. You have done the right thing and followed all right steps.


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

RegionalLife said:


> Hi darktranquillity, thanks for your response. I have uploaded the withdrawal form under additional documents in my student visa application on immiaccount. The reason why I am worried is I can see the withdrawal option in my new Skilled 491 visa application under update details on immiaccount. But, I cannot see the same option in my Student visa application


And for your peace of mind, there are also email id's that you can send your withdrawal form to. Google it, I don't have those email id's


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks @darktranquillity and @mustafa01. I feel so much better now!


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi Guys. It has been a week since I have lodged my 491 application and have been granted Bridging Visa C, am I eligible to apply for Medicare. Even though I have already uploaded a withdrawl form in my student visa application that is currently still being processed from the past 8 months. I have not heard any response from the department as of today. I have paid $1,300 for my student visa health insurance until Mar 2023. Should I wait for the approval of student visa withdrawl, apply for medicare card, get medicare card and then cancel my student visa health insurance? Please help me with this!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RegionalLife said:


> Hi Guys. It has been a week since I have lodged my 491 application and have been granted Bridging Visa C, am I eligible to apply for Medicare. Even though I have already uploaded a withdrawl form in my student visa application that is currently still being processed from the past 8 months. I have not heard any response from the department as of today. I have paid $1,300 for my student visa health insurance until Mar 2023. Should I wait for the approval of student visa withdrawl, apply for medicare card, get medicare card and then cancel my student visa health insurance? Please help me with this!


Till such time that you get the provisional or the regular medicare card in hand, you cannot cancel the health insurance
The Medicare card centre can confirm your eligibility 
Cheers


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

NB said:


> Till such time that you get the provisional or the regular medicare card in hand, you cannot cancel the health insurance
> The Medicare card centre can confirm your eligibility
> Cheers


Hi NB. Are you saying that my 491 visa has to be granted to get Medicare card or the Briding Visa is fine but I need to wait for the department to approve my withdrawl of student visa application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RegionalLife said:


> Hi NB. Are you saying that my 491 visa has to be granted to get Medicare card or the Briding Visa is fine but I need to wait for the department to approve my withdrawl of student visa application?


I am not sure of the process
Contact centrelink and they will tell you exactly when you will become eligible for the Medicare card
Cheers


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

NB said:


> I am not sure of the process
> Contact centrelink and they will tell you exactly when you will become eligible for the Medicare card
> Cheers


It is safe for you to wait for your Bridging Visa C to become active and then start the process of applying for the Medicare card


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

RegionalLife said:


> Hi NB. Are you saying that my 491 visa has to be granted to get Medicare card or the Briding Visa is fine but I need to wait for the department to approve my withdrawl of student visa application?


Yes, *You need to be a holder of Subclass 491 visa in order to be eligible for provisional Medicare services outlined in the legislation-released order by Minister of Health.*

Source: Health Insurance (Eligible persons and Holders of Skilled Work Visa (subclass 491 and 494)) Order 2019


----------



## VicJ (Feb 25, 2020)

@rigionallife


RegionalLife said:


> Hi Everyone. I had received an invitation from skillselect today and already lodged my visa application. I received a Bridging Visa C just now with no work conditions while my Bridging Visa A (Student visa application) is still active. Is it safe to withdraw my student visa application at this stage. I don't want to lose my full time working rights. Please help with your suggestions ASAP


Hi mate,

I am in the same boat now. I've lodged my 189 application and currently on BVA for student with BVC not active. Can you please share your experience in withdrawing the student visa application? Did it go through and did you now have full working rights with BVC in effect?


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

VicJ said:


> @rigionallife
> 
> 
> Hi mate,
> ...


It has been more than 10 days since I have attached the withdrawal form in my student visa application. The status is still initial assessment. Since 491 is considered as a GSM visa, there are no work limitations attached to it as of now. I will keep it posted here once the department approves my withdrawal


----------



## oupwcup (Mar 1, 2020)

RegionalLife said:


> I have uploaded Form 1446 to withdraw my student visa application in immiaccount. Is there anything else that needs to be done from my side and generally how long does it take them to finalise the withdrawal


hi mate, did u attach the forum in "other" section? and how long did it take for them to get back you?


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

oupwcup said:


> hi mate, did u attach the forum in "other" section? and how long did it take for them to get back you?


I have attached the withdrawal form in the other documents section as there was no seperate tab for withdrawal of visa application in my immiaccount. It has been exactly 1 month as of today since I uploaded the withdrawal form and more than 9 months since I lodged my 500 visa application. There is no correspondence yet and the status is still 'initial assessment'


----------



## oupwcup (Mar 1, 2020)

RegionalLife said:


> I have attached the withdrawal form in the other documents section as there was no seperate tab for withdrawal of visa application in my immiaccount. It has been exactly 1 month as of today since I uploaded the withdrawal form and more than 9 months since I lodged my 500 visa application. There is no correspondence yet and the status is still 'initial assessment'


thanks for letting me know, have u also tried contact them? i am worried because even if you get the visa, temporary visa can overwrite any visa


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

oupwcup said:


> thanks for letting me know, have u also tried contact them? i am worried because even if you get the visa, temporary visa can overwrite any visa


No, I have not contacted them. I understand that when the CO opens my application again, they will check the updated documents before finalizing my application. As I have already uploaded the withdrawal form, there is no way that they will grant the visa


----------



## oupwcup (Mar 1, 2020)

hopefully they will check

did you attach here?


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

oupwcup said:


> hopefully they will check
> 
> did you attach here?
> 
> View attachment 99605


Yes. I have attached it under additional documents. They will definitely check any new attached documents before finalizing the outcome


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

oupwcup said:


> thanks for letting me know, have u also tried contact them? i am worried because even if you get the visa, temporary visa can overwrite any visa


Don't worry, there's no way they're going to miss your withdrawal form.


----------



## Jan111 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi friends, i applied second time for my student visa extension due to phd thesis marking delay. Now my everything is completed except conferral. I did not received any outcome of my second visa extension application. Can anyone know, is the homeaffirs give me visa extension , or if they refused, is the homeaffirs give sometime to depart the country? Thanks and regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jan111 said:


> Hi friends, i applied second time for my student visa extension due to phd thesis marking delay. Now my everything is completed except conferral. I did not received any outcome of my second visa extension application. Can anyone know, is the homeaffirs give me visa extension , or if they refused, is the homeaffirs give sometime to depart the country? Thanks and regards


Even if they refuse, they will give you some time to leave the country
Cheers


----------



## Jan111 (Mar 15, 2021)

NB said:


> Even if they refuse, they will give you some time to leave the country
> Cheers


Thank you very much dear. What you think it give me 1 month to book tickets?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jan111 said:


> Thank you very much dear. What you think it give me 1 month to book tickets?


They would probably give you 28 days 
But you will know for sure only when you get the refusal letter
Cheers


----------



## Jan111 (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks and best wishes.


----------



## Jan111 (Mar 15, 2021)

NB said:


> They would probably give you 28 days
> But you will know for sure only when you get the refusal letter
> Cheers


Hello friends,
My visa extension still not decided, but i completed my thesis and waiting for conferral. Is it necessary to inform department about my thesis completion? It will just add to my immi application or changes to circumstances?
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jan111 said:


> Hello friends,
> My visa extension still not decided, but i completed my thesis and waiting for conferral. Is it necessary to inform department about my thesis completion? It will just add to my immi application or changes to circumstances?
> Thanks in advance


Use the change of circumstances option and upload the evidence for the same
Cheers


----------



## Jan111 (Mar 15, 2021)

NB said:


> Use the change of circumstances option and upload the evidence for the same
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi Guys! Just a quick update. It has been more than 6 months(Apr 2021) since I have uploaded the withdrawal form of my student visa application in my immiaccount. There still has been no action as of today. The status of 491 visa application I lodged in Apr 2021 is 'received' and Bridging Visa C associated with 491 is still inactive

The average processing time of student visa application is 4-6 months. I lodged my application in Sep 2020 (<~12 months)

When I call the immigration helpline, they are saying the same status as I can see on my immiaccount (Further assessment since Jan 2021). They are saying they don't have any contact details for the relevant department to follow up

Anyone in similar situation? Please let me know if I can do anything at this point!


----------



## olijar (Sep 22, 2020)

Do you have any correspondence email from the CO ? If yes, have you tried emailing them ?


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

olijar said:


> Do you have any correspondence email from the CO ? If yes, have you tried emailing them ?


Hi Olijar. Thanks for your help. I can only find the CO's name and position number in the s56 correspondence email. It looks like the processing office is in Vietnam. The original email of the correspondence is [email protected]

Should I use the above email address?


----------



## olijar (Sep 22, 2020)

RegionalLife said:


> Hi Olijar. Thanks for your help. I can only find the CO's name and position number in the s56 correspondence email. It looks like the processing office is in Vietnam. The original email of the correspondence is [email protected]
> 
> Should I use the above email address?


No, that's a no-reply mailbox. They don't monitor that. I had the same thing but with the processing office in Beijing. So, what I did was submit an enquiry using this link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au//he...ine-forms/australian-immigration-enquiry-form
You can try doing the same too if you haven't done already


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

olijar said:


> No, that's a no-reply mailbox. They don't monitor that. I had the same thing but with the processing office in Beijing. So, what I did was submit an enquiry using this link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au//he...ine-forms/australian-immigration-enquiry-form
> You can try doing the same too if you haven't done already


Thanks a lot again. I can't believe that I missed the enquiry form that was present in the s56 correspondence email all along. I have submitted my enquiry along with all the relevant information and documents. Hopefully, they will take action soon

I cannot stop to understand why there would be such a huge delay to cease the processing of my application. Anyways, can you please share what was your enquiry about and how long did they take to respond to your queries? Thanks!!


----------



## olijar (Sep 22, 2020)

RegionalLife said:


> Thanks a lot again. I can't believe that I missed the enquiry form that was present in the s56 correspondence email all along. I have submitted my enquiry along with all the relevant information and documents. Hopefully, they will take action soon
> 
> I cannot stop to understand why there would be such a huge delay to cease the processing of my application. Anyways, can you please share what was your enquiry about and how long did they take to respond to your queries? Thanks!!


 Same as you. I wanted to withdraw my student visa application. After the enquiry form was submitted, I didn't receive any acknowledgement. My visa was withdrawn after 4 weeks of submitting the enquiry


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

olijar said:


> Same as you. I wanted to withdraw my student visa application. After the enquiry form was submitted, I didn't receive any acknowledgement. My visa was withdrawn after 4 weeks of submitting the enquiry


I'm glad that my student visa application has been finalised within 2 hours of submitting an enquiry form to withdraw my application. I also checked Vevo work entitlements and my Bridging Visa C is now active

My next questions are

1. I'm currently holding a private student health cover that was taken last year when I lodged my student visa application (Cover start date: 14 Sep 2020; Cover end date: 31 Mar 2023). I understand that I am no longer eligible for student cover. Can I stick with the same health insurance company and change the 'student' cover to 'temporary work visa holder' cover?

2. I understand that it is not mandatory for me to have health insurance while I'm awaiting for a decision on my 491 visa application? Is it worth to wait for my 491 to be granted as I will be eligible for Medicare or have a private health cover? 

Please note that I'm single, have no history of healthcare requirements and earn ~$70,000 annually

Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## olijar (Sep 22, 2020)

RegionalLife said:


> I'm glad that my student visa application has been finalised within 2 hours of submitting an enquiry form to withdraw my application. I also checked Vevo work entitlements and my Bridging Visa C is now active
> 
> My next questions are
> 
> ...


I thought you can apply for medicare if you are on a 491 bridging visa. I am on 190 bridging visa and I have recieved my medicare card after applying. It's worth to ask someone with more knowledge on 491 visas if you can apply for medicare now or not. 
If you are eligible for medicare, you can actually apply for a refund from you student visa health insurance


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

RegionalLife said:


> I'm glad that my student visa application has been finalised within 2 hours of submitting an enquiry form to withdraw my application. I also checked Vevo work entitlements and my Bridging Visa C is now active
> 
> My next questions are
> 
> ...


Hello @NB, @Moulard 

Can you please help?


----------



## RegionalLife (Mar 28, 2021)

RegionalLife said:


> I'm glad that my student visa application has been finalised within 2 hours of submitting an enquiry form to withdraw my application. I also checked Vevo work entitlements and my Bridging Visa C is now active
> 
> My next questions are
> 
> ...


Can someone please help?


----------

